# Fiona



## TimV (Oct 30, 2010)

With a name like Fiona, is it any wonder my granddaughter turned out with red hair?????


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 30, 2010)

She is precious, and has one of my favourite names.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am glad to see that she looks more like this Fiona...





and not this Fiona....





She is a beautiful baby. I am sure you are a proud grandpa.


----------



## calgal (Oct 30, 2010)

Cute baby Tim!


----------



## Berean (Oct 30, 2010)

Cute! Thanks, Gramps.


----------



## TimV (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks, all! And she lives 5 houses down the road


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 30, 2010)

Whoa - cute kid. Will the blue eyes stay, or are those the baby blues?


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 31, 2010)

cute


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 31, 2010)

TimV said:


> Thanks, all! And she lives 5 houses down the road


 
Congrats on the birth. She is a cute little redhead! And, you are BLESSED that she lives 5 houses down the road! (The average distance to my grandkids is 1,860 miles!)


----------

